# Will we ever get our CDX? (funny)



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!  That was great!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LMAO that was sooooo funny!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh my I love this..I need to print it and carry it with me..lol


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*too negative for my taste*

BUT Good Luck in March. Unexpected things can happen in the ring. Do your training, make it fun and pay attention to your partner in the ring and the chances for the unexpected will be reduced. We'll be rooting for you. Please let us know how you do! Alex


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

As a matter of fact...I just read this like 3 days ago!! I think it was pretty funny...I'm going to print it out and hang it on our 'title wall'...as soon as we finish our CD..good luck with Jersey!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I was a little confused when you said you had seen this elsewhere a few days ago so I decided to look into it. I had believed that this song was written specially for my obedience club's newsletter. But it turns out I had misread it, and in fact my friend Louise is not the author but submitted it to the editor after apparently finding it online. I like to give credit where it's due, so I looked around online and it seems this ditty was written by someone known as Pat B. Sorry about the mix-up!

Julie and Jersey


----------

